# Kind in der Zeit



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

https://e17dd140-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites...ystiq/Child in Time - Transcription - MGR.pdf

How should I approach the second part of the aria? It's so high!!!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

1. Eat three habanero peppers, preferably fresh.
2. Wash them down with a bottle of 1963 Chardonnay.

You should be able to sing those high notes without any problem.


----------

